# Show off your work van setup!



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I am looking for ideas, just got a 2002 astro cargo van. So let's see what you got!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

No pictures because I don't know how to down load, up load stuff. I took my astro to a welding shop and had stuff built as I didn't like the pre fab stuff. I didn't have a divider between the seats and the cargo so I couldn't use that area like some can. I had a 14" high by 12" wide shelve made for right behind the seats for easy to gat to tools. Along the wall behind the seats I had a stack of three shelves that followed the contour of the wall as far back as the wheel well. I had another small rack/shelve made over the wheel well that was perfect for my cap spray hvlp. I had a steel ladder rack build that could carry a lot of ladders. I still have it and would use it but I need four wheel drive for where I live now. Great rigs.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

I made a similar thread the other week, might get some good ideas from there!

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/whats-inside-your-trailer-van-etc-look-like-64409/


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Sweet! I'll just post over there


----------

